# Doughnuts ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

Three dozen doughnuts. I mean fried doughnuts. Floaters! This is all that was left...........













IMG_7129.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 8, 2016






I want to remind folks why you want to always proof new yeast.....ROFLMAO. I always proof mine and still missed it. 

Check out these sticky rolls.

I don't know why I took pictures but pretty funny now. I didn't get an early photos but believe me they were the size of canned biscuits.

I came back after messing around outside.













IMG_7130.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 8, 2016






I laughed about how fast they arose? rose? risen? Thats good yeast!

I left and came back.













IMG_7132.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 8, 2016






Not too much so I quit worrying and covered them again with a towel......... and returned to making doughnuts.

LOL.....You can't make this stuff up, I mean I took pictures and I didn't use the air compressor to air them up.

Check out these sticky rolls......













IMG_7138.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 8, 2016






Maybe ya just can't see 'em good enough, let me give ya a better angle.













IMG_7136.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 8, 2016






They are so big and needing room they are shooting out the raisins!

AND that is why you always proof your yeast! LOL


----------



## worktogthr (May 8, 2016)

Those look great!  Still afraid of yeast though hahah.  This summer I will conquer my fear of it!  I swear haha.  Points for some awesome donuts and sticky buns!


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2016)

You are lucky they didn't float away, taking the baking dish with them....


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Those look great! Still afraid of yeast though hahah. This summer I will conquer my fear of it! I swear haha. Points for some awesome donuts and sticky buns!


Its nothing to be afarid of, you were afraid of sausage when you started too, right? You just familiarize yourself with the very basics and enjoy learning, No Fear! Its a lot cheaper to fail at than brisket or prime rib roasts, heck even chickens. LOL


DaveOmak said:


> You are lucky they didn't float away, taking the baking dish with them....


I kept thinking about the three stooges show where they stuck the temp probe in and it blew up the whole kitchen....LOL


----------



## bdskelly (May 8, 2016)

Dem sticky buns are going to take over the house if they get any bigger.  Better keep your eye on em.


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dem sticky buns are going to take over the house if they get any bigger.  Better keep your eye on em.



Even the BAD teen movies McQueen was it turned out to be cult classics.......


----------



## bauchjw (May 8, 2016)

Man do those donuts look good! 
I've never seen anything like that with the roles? Wow! Your three stooges comment  was dead on!


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2016)

Ok, here's the recipe...... They are just light bread rolls with extra sugar and nutmeg. Fry 'em instead of baking them.

*Ingredients:*


1 pkg

Rapid Rise yeast Fleishmans

1 cup

water luke warm

1/2 cup

sugar

1 pinch

salt

1 pinch

nutmeg

1

egg

1/4 cup

Criso shortening 

3 to 3 1/2 cups

All Purpose flour
  
peanut oil
  
GLAZE

1/3 cup

butter

2 cups

powdered sugar

1 1/2 teaspoon

vanilla extract

1/4 cup

Heavy cream

*Directions:*

Dissolve yeast in warm water in a warm bowl with a spoon of sugar and a spoon of flour. Allow to bloom 5 to 10 mins. (proof Yeast) Add salt, egg, and 3 cups flour after cutting in the shortening. Knead for 10 mins. Cover and let rise until double, 60 to 90  minutes. Punch down dough. Turn dough onto floured surface using hands pat down to about ½ to 3/4" thickness or roll dough 1/2-inch thick with floured rolling pin. 

Cut with floured doughnut cutter, biscuit cutter, or just a clean old metal can. Cover and let rise about approx. 30 minutes. (up to 60)

Heat peanut oil in deep fryer. 

Donuts float and DO NOT tell you when to turn them like hush puppies. Fry until golden brown, about 2 ½  minutes on each side (Or just look and check ‘em). 

Remove carefully without perforating, drain, I just drop on newspaper.
Worry about glaze when you finish cooking the doughnuts. 

Glaze both sides to prevent becoming stale


CREAMY GLAZE:
Heat butter until melted. Remove from heat. Stir in powdered sugar and vanilla until smooth. Stir in cream till you are happy with consistency.
Add Chocolate chips for chocolate glaze, but cover with clear coat first. Add maple extract for a variation.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

Looks great! And per our discussion, the Egg is just for Flavor and Richness. Allergy folks can skip it with little impact. The Crisco is the Tenderizer. The recipe will work as is or substitute Butter for some of the shortening to add back flavor...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2016)

The doughnuts look great Kevin!

And the sticky buns! Awesome!

We don't eat too many sweets, but the next time we do, I'm for sure going to try the doughnut recipe.

Thanks for sharing.

Points!

Al


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dem sticky buns are going to take over the house if they get any bigger.  Better keep your eye on em.



You are showing your age when you bring out the blob. LOL


bauchjw said:


> Man do those donuts look good!
> I've never seen anything like that with the roles? Wow! Your three stooges comment was dead on!


Thank you

*BOOM!* and a cloud of flour envelops the property...... LOL


----------



## tropics (May 9, 2016)

Kevin they look great the sticky buns are amazingly large.Sorry for being late, seen this post earlier but had a plumbing problem.Points

Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! And per our discussion, the Egg is just for Flavor and Richness. Allergy folks can skip it with little impact. The Crisco is the Tenderizer. The recipe will work as is or substitute Butter for some of the shortening to add back flavor...JJ


Thank you Chef

I just wanted to confirm with a real chef. I know some breads use eggs and some don't and usually from what I had seen it involved the lightness of the bread. Thank you.


SmokinAl said:


> The doughnuts look great Kevin!
> 
> And the sticky buns! Awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2016)

tropics said:


> Kevin they look great the sticky buns are amazingly large.Sorry for being late, seen this post earlier but had a plumbing problem.Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie

I have had a plumbing problem for two days too. The medicene seems to be helping now though....>LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2016)

If you had swallowed some of that bun dough you'd have more than a plumbing problem. Good thing you didn't use that yeast in making beer LOL Need my address I see donuts still left?

Warren


----------



## foamheart (May 11, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> If you had swallowed some of that bun dough you'd have more than a plumbing problem. Good thing you didn't use that yeast in making beer LOL Need my address I see donuts still left?
> 
> Warren


<Chuckles> It would like eating a balloon. I think they are too stale now for anyone to want 'em.


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> <Chuckles> It would like eating a balloon. I think they are too stale now for anyone to want 'em.


You could repurpose them,Bread Pudding hope the feeling better after eating all them donuts

Richie


----------



## gearjammer (May 11, 2016)

They are taking over the Earth

Like Richie said, I'm thinking awesome bread pudding.

Great looking donuts.

          Ed


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2016)

Nothing like something good from left overs and I'm sure there will be whiskey sauce to top off that bread pudding.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## disco (May 11, 2016)

The sticky rolls that ate Louisiana?


----------



## bauchjw (May 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> The sticky rolls that ate Louisiana?















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ May 11, 2016


----------



## foamheart (May 12, 2016)

tropics said:


> You could repurpose them,Bread Pudding hope the feeling better after eating all them donuts
> 
> Richie


One of my old High School buddies swears by his brides bread pudding made with cinnabon rolls. It might be Ok, but I'd have to scrape the icing off. That would be the very problem with the donuts, too much icing.

Odd you should mention its Richie I have been extremely sick since Sunday. Ya don't think its the donuts do ya? Maybe quanity and not quality>

Don't know if its a virus or food poisoning but it ain't fun! LOL


Gearjammer said:


> They are taking over the Earth
> 
> Like Richie said, I'm thinking awesome bread pudding.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed,

Maybe I'll try it with the cinnamon rolls next time.


HalfSmoked said:


> Nothing like something good from left overs and I'm sure there will be whiskey sauce to top off that bread pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Currently I am liking caramel sauce. I think if ya put caramel sauce on a brick it would taste good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

I can go along with that I like the English walnuts and caramel with Vanilla ice cream Yipper

Warren


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> I can go along with that I like the English walnuts and caramel with Vanilla ice cream Yipper
> 
> Warren


Some time when shopping grab a can of sweetened condensed milk (The kind that comes from contented cows), put it in a pan of water and boil it, in the closed can for a few a hours. When you open it up you'll be happily surprized. The fancy french name is, DULCE DE LECHE. 

BUT make sure and keep that can covered by water while boiling or it go boom boom.

Its extremely rich, but its outstanding on anything. Even just on a spoon....LOL


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister asked me once to make her some low calorie sweet rolls. To which I replied, why?


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

That's funny I was going to send you the same idea. Works great if you get the can that opens both ends then you can just slide it out. Try cutting about 1/4" slices and put it on top chilled pineapple slices and if you like add whip cream.

Warren


----------

